
A High-Level Understanding of Life as a Software Developer - irwingonzo
http://www.theglobalfilipino.com/what-its-like-as-a-software-developer/
======
EvanPlaice
Software Engineers make a lot of money because their contributions have the
potential to affect a lot of people.

Comparably, a nurse may have a positive impact on a dozen lives over the
course of a week. A programmer's contributions may affect thousands or
millions and the positive effects compound over time. Even if it takes longer
(comparable to other jobs) to accomplish anything meaningful.

Many developers don't overcome the communication barriers with users to
realize the impact their work has.

A task that could take somebody 5 hours a month can be automated to take 5
minutes with a program. Package and sell that program to thousands of users
and, in terms of reducing operating costs, the software is a cash cow for any
business in that domain.

Devs love to get caught up on theoretical minutae, CS fundamentals, testing
coverage, methodologies, axe grinding over subjective preferences for
frameworks/styling, etc.

None of that matters. Your value is literally measured in your ability to
enable others to earn money or save money.

